# Ground venison jerky



## beretta92_fs2003

I am going to make some jerky from ground venison in the MES today. Any tips or hints would be great,like time and temp. The cure I used said 1hr. 20min. at 200degs. that just dont sound right to me. Thanks guys.


----------



## matts

personally I wouldn't go any higher than 200.  I like the 175 range myself.  Time is up to you.  You can tell if it is done by the break test.  I don't like mine too dry.  I like to be able to bend it a little past 90 before it breaks.  I also do everything in sticks tho.  Are you doing flat or round jerky?  Do you have a jerky shooter?


----------



## beretta92_fs2003

It is going to be flat jerky. Yes, my buddy let me use his jerky gun.


----------



## gpannther

i have done many different ground jerky kinds of meat......

Antelope, deer, ground beef.....

i keep my temp. under 200 degrees....and let it go till like the above Matt S. says till you want it done.

i also use a jerky shooter and have two different tips, flat and round.....

time depends on you...and i use the snap test also..

the cure i have used is a few different ones...HI Mountain makes some great flavors too.

i find them at Sportsman's Warehouse or Cabela's..

sit back grab a frosty one from the fridge and enjoy


----------



## mdacs

[*]I have a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker (MES). Had it for about 5 months. I make Jerky almost every weekend. I do my Jerky at 160 degrees vent wide open until done. It usually takes about 4-6 hours when using ground meat and a Jerky Cannon with the flat tip. Sometimes it takes even longer? I grind my own meat. I think the type/cut of meat and fat ratio really makes a difference in the cook time so I check it often towards the end. My smoker does not smoke much at less than 200 degrees. To get around this I use a propane torch and fire up the chips in the main tray as well as in the chip loader. Once I get the chips going they smoke pretty good. 1-2 hours of smoke is about all I need. More than that and I find the smoke flavor is overpowering. Would be curious to hear how Jerky is turning out with your MES.


----------

